# floetrol



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I am wondering how many guys use floetrol consistently with there interior paints. I do in some instances (stairwells for slow dry time) but not all the time. I almost always use penetrol with my oils though. How bout u?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Fluotrol is to latex trim paint as Penetrol is to oil trim paint. Walls? Not so much. Maybe just a splash of water once in a while.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Hardly ever for interior and mostly always for exterior when temps. are high.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Good catch TH, most def on exterior. It does help to slick it up on interior too.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

How about for interior semi latex to help reduce brush marks a bit on trim and doors?


----------



## NuView Painting (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Penetrol always in my oil i never use latex for trim so no i dont use Flotrol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

******** said:


> How about for interior semi latex to help reduce brush marks a bit on trim and doors?


Yes.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I use it occasionally on interior trim, however, I tend to not use it because I swear it "yellows" a nice semi-gloss white a tiny bit. 

someone here mentioned a similar product that used less per gallon and didn't yellow. Anyone know what it was, I'd like to try it.


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I have used Penetrol on occasion but I have not tried Floetrol. I hate the fact that a $50. can of paint needs something to make it work better. It does work as advertised; I would think that Floetrol would be same.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by **********  
_How about for interior semi latex to help reduce brush marks a bit on trim and doors?_

_Works great if you are using a waterborne_


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Boden Painting said:


> I use it occasionally on interior trim, however, I tend to not use it because I swear it "yellows" a nice semi-gloss white a tiny bit.
> 
> 
> 
> someone here mentioned a similar product that used less per gallon and didn't yellow. Anyone know what it was, I'd like to try it.


I agree, it does yellow a bit.

XIM makes a latex paint conditioner. This may be the product you have heard about. This won't yellow white paint and is actually what I use instead of Floetrol. You should be able to find it at one of your local paint shops next to the Floetrol. Good product:thumbsup:


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

*Floetrol vs Latex X-Tender*

Thanks Paint to fish. The above posters are right about Penetrol. It has an oil in it and tends to yellow in lighter coatings. Latex X-Tender is a newer chemistry and leaves no residue in water based paints. It also gives you a true gloss in the finish coat. It should be available at at most major paint stores (no Big Box) and as of January on the shelf at SW stores. There is also a more rare product called X-Tender that is a special order product. It made for oil based paints. No yellowing. I gave some to a painting contractor friend who does a lot of interior trim with Pro Classic. He swears by it.


----------



## thepaintman80 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have used Floetrol out west when the temps are high and the humidity is low. Floetrol works excellent to allow more open time but when spraying watch for sagging, especially in the new hybrid acrylics like MH, Dura-Poxy and Breakthrough. I also have used it for faux finishing. 

On another note for you guys back East. There are products made out west that require two gallons of water boxed into them for them to work. Many manufacturers make their products knowing they will be modified by the end users.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

thepaintman80 said:


> Floetrol works excellent to allow more open time but when spraying watch for sagging


I have never been inclined to use Fluotrol while spraying, even if I am spraying and backrolling by myself... what's the theory?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use it when painting metal exterior doors in the summer, when brushing them that is.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I use it as little as possible. 

Mostly for exteriors in the desert.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

Vermont Painter- I'm not sure about Floetrol, but Late XTender reduces the air pressure needed and it extends the open time when spraying without making the paint runny.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been told not to use these products with some paints, like Graham's Ceramic product. I understand that waterborne chemistry is touchy and sometimes these additives can cause a precipitate to form in the paint leaving a gritty finish.


----------

